# Can my 8 week old puppy eat natural treats such as rabbit ears ?



## Mosaic (Oct 22, 2020)

So my new puppy has arrived and he’s been having a brilliant time with some kind of natural chew provided by the breeder. I have a question about a box of various disgusting natural chews I ordered (this arrived pre puppy and I started to wonder whether j was cut out for dog ownership when I saw the contents!) 

The sellers say it’s suitable for his age (8 weeks) but I’m not sure. The contents are:

puffed pig snout (particularly grim lol)
Pork spaghetti (? Some kind of innard)
Lamb ear
Duck neck
Paddywhack (?!)
Chicken feet
Rabbit ears

are these really safe for an 8 week old puppy? I gave him a rabbit ear and he seemed to be crunching some bits off so I took it away again. I’ll ask the vet but we don’t have an appt for two weeks and ideally I’d give him something now. The internet has conflicting messages and I wondered if I should be extra careful due to his natural chewing advantage as a golden

thanks !


----------



## Mosaic (Oct 22, 2020)

Ps the little monster in question: Professor Biscuits


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If it's an assortment by Hare Today you're fine. I use dehydrated bunny ears when heel training, the little pieces are fine to eat. Ears are mostly cartilage and very digestible. I dk what a paddywhack is but can guess, and if it's what I think, it too is fine. Also dk what pork sketti is but if its an innard, it's fine too. Aren't those snouts just ugly? I'd save that for teething times. And the chicken feet (and I'm weird I am sure- but I cut the nails on dehydrated feet).


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Prism Goldens said:


> ..... I dk what a paddywhack is but can guess, and if it's what I think, it too is fine. Also dk what pork sketti is but if its an innard, it's fine too. Aren't those snouts just ugly? I'd save that for teething times. And the chicken feet (and I'm weird I am sure- but I cut the nails on dehydrated feet).


This is why you're my favorite


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

Just wanted to drop here and say, what a precious puppy! It looks a bit like a bunny(because of the eyes), maybe it's from eating the rabbit ears? Jk, it's cute nothenless.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Had to look up Paddywhack. According to google....

*Paddywhack* (also spelled pandywack) or nuchal ligament (Latin: ligamentum nuchae), is a strong elastic ligament in the midline of the neck of sheep or cattle which relieves the animal of the weight of its head. It is pale yellow in colour. (The yellow colour is the elastin on the ligaments.) 

I have never heard of some of those things as treats. Especially rabbit ears! Poor little bunnies are footless and earless now! LOL


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi Mosaic, 
Also in the uk so I know what a paddywack is in the uk market. My Teddy loves them but he is an adult dog. Transparency o haven’t raised a puppy as mine is a rescue golden. 

But I would be worried about splinters and bits breaking off and causing obstructions if not chewed properly by a puppy. 

I also give Teddy pigs ears and lambs ears. I don’t notice the splintering or breaking off issue with these.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Sorry last thing. 

Also on this forum I noticed people referring to a type of meaty chew, something bully stick? Maybe the Americans can chime in if I got it wrong.

I think it is the same thing as a pizzle stick in the uk! 

They are great but maybe not till puppy is larger. Think weeks old is too young. As I have noticed small chunks of them come out in Teddy’s poo where he hasn’t fully chewed them. Not sure a puppies small digestive system could definitely pass bits of hard chewy treats through.

Again that’s why lamb/pigs ears might be better as they seem less hard to me.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

CCoopz said:


> Sorry last thing.
> 
> Also on this forum I noticed people referring to a type of meaty chew, something bully stick? Maybe the Americans can chime in if I got it wrong.
> 
> ...


Yes, pizzle and bully sticks are the same...except our are larger?!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I sometimes wish for a haha button- 'ours are larger'... 

I think of the dehydrated ears as doggie chips. They're crunchy but theres no reason they can't digest them. I use bunny feet too, don't feel a need to cut those nails first for whatever reason lol.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

3goldens2keep said:


> Yes, pizzle and bully sticks are the same...except our are larger?!


Ha ha 🤣
Most things in America are bigger!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Pizzle and paddywhack....I've learned some things in this crazy threat. My fave thread of the day.


----------



## Mosaic (Oct 22, 2020)

thanks for all your help!



Prism Goldens said:


> I cut the nails on dehydrated feet).


what a thought ! Pup Has since had one and prob left the Nails in my rug...




AlexanDOG said:


> Just wanted to drop here and say, what a precious puppy! It looks a bit like a bunny(because of the eyes), maybe it's from eating the rabbit ears? Jk, it's cute nothenless.


haha he’s very cute, I wouldn’t accept anyone else leaving Bits of dead animal strewn around my living room


Abeille said:


> I have never heard of some of those things as treats. Especially rabbit ears! Poor little bunnies are footless and earless now! LOL


I know. So horrid. And he seems to absolutely love them. Vile!


CCoopz said:


> Also on this forum I noticed people referring to a type of meaty chew, something bully stick? Maybe the Americans can chime in if I got it wrong.
> 
> I think it is the same thing as a pizzle stick in the uk!
> 
> They are great but maybe not till puppy is larger.


i did not realise these were the same. The world of dried dead things is new to me so thanks for that. some of the treats look more acceptable so I’ll save anything dodgy looking until I’ve seen the vet in a couple of weeks.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

A tip for purchasing is using some online stores. 
I use Petplanet.co.uk or Violet to buy Teddy’s meaty chews and used to buy training treats. 
A bag of pig, lambs or cows ears from the website is cheaper than from a pet shop and especially Pets At Home store which is expensive for what you got. I like venison based chews as well. 

Also consider fish based chews, they are a great source of vitamins for their health and a shiny coat. 
Once a month I do splash out at Pets Corner as they have lovely organic products. They do a 5 for price of 4 of high quality chews either meat or fish. Teddy loves the dried fish ones. I think with dried fish chews also seem safer to me. I haven’t noticed the splintering or chunky breaking off issue.


----------



## Mosaic (Oct 22, 2020)

CCoopz said:


> A tip for purchasing is using some online stores.
> I use Petplanet.co.uk or Violet to buy Teddy’s meaty chews and used to buy training treats.
> A bag of pig, lambs or cows ears from the website is cheaper than from a pet shop and especially Pets At Home store which is expensive for what you got. I like venison based chews as well.
> 
> ...


Oh great that’s really helpful, thanks. I bought mine online from “doggie delights”. I found a discount code for 10% off “ronnie10” (to be clear I’m not Ronnie and dont benefit from the code!) It was £13 total -I think for a puppy treat box- and I got loads of stuff. I’ll have a look at your recommendations too. I’m sure pup will enjoy trying a variety.


----------

